# LIVE PERIPHERY VIDEO! (Fletchers 3/11/07)



## bulb (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey guys, 

We filmed our last gig at Fletchers in baltimore with my dvdcam! The house soundguy did a great job and so everything came out pretty even. The only thing is that we just used the mic on the camera to film, so the sound is only decent overall. 

But yeah i figured i might as well post this here and someone might dig it hehe!

http://www.bigupload.com/d=73F54E0A

oh yeah and the song list is:

Ultimatum
Icarus Lives
Letter Experiment
The Walk
Next Please
Year Long Car Alarm
The Fast Ones
Friends And Family


----------



## Korbain (Mar 13, 2007)

word up dude. i'll check it out and let yah know how it is


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 13, 2007)

holy long ass download Batman! looks like I'll have to check it out when I wake up.

Watching it now, sucks that the audio quality isn't up to par. The video Quality is awesome, looks like a fun show man. I'll have to visit ya and catch one of your shows.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 13, 2007)

Misha. do you guys place in NoVa too, or just the DC area? I'm moving down there (I can move into my apartment as of this Sunday, funny enough hehe) and I'd love to check you guys out live!  Your songs kick MAJOR ass!


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 13, 2007)

We're actually trying to hook something up with them in NoVA.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 13, 2007)

Sweeeeeet... I'll be there for sure fellas!


----------



## Buzz762 (Mar 13, 2007)

Holy christ, this sounds awesome.



Now to download for the rest of the evening.


----------



## B Lopez (Mar 13, 2007)

Estimated time to download: 4h:55min 

It's worth it though! 

I <3 Periphery


----------



## bulb (Mar 13, 2007)

im sorry it takes so long to download, i couldnt find another free upload place that would take a 350mb file!


----------



## sakeido (Mar 14, 2007)

break it down song by song and put it on youtube


----------



## bulb (Mar 14, 2007)

i dont really know how to do that haha!
and also i hate youtube for my live vids cuz it makes everything mono and shitty, the sound will get even worse!!


----------



## Jon (Mar 14, 2007)

cool brah have to check


----------



## kmanick (Mar 14, 2007)

I watched this yesterday , 
great video , the audio was kind of weak though.
I love your stuff though, get your ass up to Boston and do some shows.


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 14, 2007)

Will take some time to download... But awesome anyway!


----------



## Clydefrog (Mar 14, 2007)

I always wanted to hear a live version of Icarus Lives.

I still want to, 'cause you couldn't hear anything D:


----------



## bulb (Mar 14, 2007)

yeah im sorry bout the sound guys, it got worse from ripping it, but its still better than the youtube videos. they just wanted to charge us to hook up to the soundboard, and not knowing that the soundguy that night was awesome (since house guys usually suck) i didnt think it was worth it, but in hindsight i should have!


----------



## Leon (Mar 14, 2007)

2 hour wait here, myself. i'll have to post up comments later 

have you thought about burning the original video file to a CD/DVD, making copies, and mailing them out?


----------



## sakeido (Mar 14, 2007)

I got it all downloaded and am goin to check it out when I get home.. I just watched the first 30 seconds this morning before work and I couldn't judge much from that except your band's tight sound and ability to change time signatures madly even live


----------



## Seedawakener (Mar 14, 2007)

I just watched some of it... my speaker ssuck so Ill watch the rest later. But I loved Icarus lives. Bulb, youre a genius. I love your work and you totally up there with my idols.  keep on being metal. 

I have a lot of friends who all get very excited when I tell them there is a new bulb song out.


----------



## Leon (Mar 14, 2007)

nice work!

you need to give your bandmates a lesson in stage presence


----------



## skinhead (Mar 14, 2007)

Sweet Misha! I want to listen icarus lives, and want to see the 7's there in action.


----------



## sakeido (Mar 15, 2007)

man you guys are tight live. Your bassist looks like a knob though, he should ditch the other shirt that makes him look like a dweeb and then low ride that bass, he is beyond prog stance there.
Definitely solid shit though, as far as I can tell you play live the same way you play recorded.


----------



## B Lopez (Mar 15, 2007)

Dude, _Ultimatum_ is just


----------



## bulb (Mar 16, 2007)

sakeido said:


> man you guys are tight live. Your bassist looks like a knob though, he should ditch the other shirt that makes him look like a dweeb and then low ride that bass, he is beyond prog stance there.
> Definitely solid shit though, as far as I can tell you play live the same way you play recorded.



haha we all look like dweebs tho, plus the poor guy hadnt slept in like 2 days cuz his cold was so bad (we all felt like shit actually, its great how the adrenaline from the stage can push all that to the side if even for 30 minutes haha!) but yeah he was freezing so he wore a jacket onstage haha. But trust me we have all dressed way worse for shows (which is funnier to us and therefore better!)


----------



## right_to_rage (Mar 16, 2007)

Very tight, very cool, id love to see you guys.   

Bulb what does your stage setup look like? Do you run the Pod Xt into the powerball for effects or what?


----------



## bulb (Mar 16, 2007)

My stage setup is powerball into a gmajor into my orange cabinet. i have an rfx midibuddy pedal to switch the gmajor's patches and the amps channels via the gmajor's relay. in front of the amp i have a maxon od808, a set of ns2's and a keeley compressor and a boss tuner, all of it buffered by a vht valvulator.


----------



## Grom (Mar 27, 2007)

Ho ... ly ... cow. I've been listening to your djent for at least 1 year and a half, and it just gets better and better. Would you be glad to know you have a die-hard fan in the North of France who loves to play along your music and feels great each time he nails a tune perfectly (to his ears) ? I'd sell a testicle to meet a talented guy like you and form a band ! I'd even be in Heaven to watch you play live in real !

P.S : this IS a love declaration (musically speaking, of course).


----------

